# Gout



## angiek (May 3, 2006)

Can someone please tell me foods that are good for the gout


----------



## Lady C (May 3, 2006)

Gout is caused by too much uric acid in your system.  Here is a list of foods to avoid.  http://www.seekwellness.com/gout/faqs_about_gout.htm

Here is a list of foods that are good for gout.
http://www.vaxa.com/arthritis-diet.cfm


----------



## angiek (May 3, 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## Claire (May 14, 2006)

Water.  Lots and lots of water.  You need to get your ... well, you know ... pee, to put it crudely, to be as clear as you possibly can.  Gout is related to arthritis, so look on those web sites for help there.  The fact is, almost everyone I know who suffers from gout has to go on daily meds for it.  I'm not discouraging trying dietary methods, but honestly haven't known them to help all that much.  Many freinds and family who have gout do not have the customary dietary things going that are supposed to cause or exacerbate gout.  But the only thing I've known that actually helps is water, water, water.  To train hubby to drink more water, I started by filling a 2-quart container with good water and refrigerating it every night.  He had to drink it every day.  Any time he didn't, it didn't take long for a recurrence.  But eventually he went on the daily meds, it was just too painful.  But he did learn how good the water is for him and continues to drink the extra water ... it is good for everything.  The only home remedy I've heard that might help for arthritis and gout is cherry juice, and I honestly don't know a person who has had success with it, and fruit juice wreaks havoc with hubby's diabetes ('though he eats tons of cherries in season).  You have to make decisions.


----------

